# Sleeping accommodations for family of 6?



## Jimmy (Jan 13, 2016)

I was wondering if there is a way to travel on the train with a family of 6. We would love to all be in the same room. Does anyone have any experiences in doing this? Thank you!


----------



## TinCan782 (Jan 13, 2016)

Your best bet would be a family bedroom and one or two adjacent roomettes. The family bedroom is designed for two adults and two kids. Roomettes for two.

Another possibility would be two bedrooms next to each other (E/D, C/B). The wall between these pairs can be opened by the sleeping car attendant. The bedroom is best for two people but, two could share the lower berth to get three in each room.


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 13, 2016)

FP's advise is on Superliners (2 level trains only), there are no family rooms on Viewliners (single level trains). Also, the only bedrooms on Viewliners are A/B, which also can be combined.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Jan 13, 2016)

First is everyone Adults/? (Teens included) If so, For cost, you may want to use three roomettes. We found traveling with three adults and two teens, three roomettes was the best deal. The family room child's beds are too short for teens. We got our rooms across and next to each other. We made the two teens take the upper bunks at night which they were thrilled to do.


----------

